# Teryx belt reset



## yugoboss

Can someone please tell me where the connecters are to unplug for 
the belt reset. I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Polaris425

PhreeBSD said there isnt one... he's checking it out... he should post here in a second.


----------



## phreebsd

they dont have a belt switch on the cover. where you would expect one, there is an inspection plate.
(at least on the 2008 model)


----------



## yugoboss

So theres no belt reset procedure ?


----------



## Polaris425

What's it doing? or not doing?


----------



## yugoboss

Just repalced the belt for a friend, and he has 98 hours on it. I thought i would reset
for him before it came on.


----------



## phreebsd

ah.. there wont be any indicators.


----------



## yugoboss

So the belt light wont come on then ?


----------



## 09Teryx

The belt light will only come on when it's slipping, and will reset itself when you let off the throttle for a couple seconds.


----------



## yugoboss

Thanks


----------



## phreebsd

09Teryx said:


> The belt light will only come on when it's slipping, and will reset itself when you let off the throttle for a couple seconds.


thanks for the info


----------



## IBBruin

09Teryx said:


> The belt light will only come on when it's slipping, and will reset itself when you let off the throttle for a couple seconds.


What type of sensor picks up belt slippage? Maybe some math figure the computer picks up with speed/rpm's/gear selector calculations?


----------



## 09Teryx

It has something to do with the speed sensor compared to engine rpm, if the wheels are spinning no light but as soon as they get bogged down it starts flashing and cuts power. I've burnt 2 belts even with the system but since I put a clutch kit in I've only had the light flash once when I couldn't see the tires in muskeg.


----------



## phreebsd

thanks for this information. this is what i hear of people bypassing somehow.


----------



## 09Teryx

I don't think I'd want to bypass it on the teryx, it's not an easy trail fix switching a belt out in the bush. I know a buddy with a BF has it bypassed but that had to be reset every time.


----------



## IBBruin

The Brute bypass can be done in a few minutes by jumping the belt switch. I'd like to learn more about the Teryx.


----------

